# Nilfisk C120 6-6 PCA Pressure Washer for £23.59



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

Seems extraordinarily cheap, may be useful to someone?

http://www.worldstores.co.uk/p/Nilfisk_C120_6-6_PCA_Pressure_Washer.htm?product_id=153425


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

Thanks, just got 2, one for the son in law for xmas and one for me as a spare.


----------



## mobileman (Aug 10, 2008)

flipping heck just ordered a c110 last night from nilfisk outlet at double the price !


----------



## BillyT (Jun 22, 2008)

wont deliver to Northern Ireland if anyone from here wants one


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

Can this site be trusted? That's silly cheap?!


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

It'll be an error and orders won't be dispatched.


----------



## mobileman (Aug 10, 2008)

well ordered one just incase, guaranteed someone will order silly numbers and it will get pulled, if its on HDUK then defiantly will get pulled, but nothing ventured nothing gained


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

Why oh why did you have to post that! It is on HDUK though as well so who knows?


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Use discount code VCA10WS and you'll get another 10% off if you ever get one..:lol:


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

Feefo reviews are only at 90% but been around for a while.

Dunno if any good tho, I was going to look at office chairs on there and stumbled on this on a browse of gardening tools
I got my halfords pw for £27 on a deal, might just be getting shot of stock?


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

shine247 said:


> Why oh why did you have to post that! It is on HDUK though as well so who knows?


Hopefully not an error and they're just end of line but people will jump on it from HDUK and will go out of stock pretty quickly.


----------



## rory1992 (Jul 22, 2012)

Just ordered lets see what happens 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mugen (Sep 10, 2016)

Also got one, but ordered with my bank card not via paypal. Hopefully not a scam.


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Ordered! Let's see what happens then
I've gone through PayPal onto my credit card so will see what's what

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

This will be very interesting. At least they do have a blackfriday deal with 80% off so it could well be genuine. It is exactly an 80% discount so looking good. :thumb:


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

shine247 said:


> This will be very interesting. At least they do have a blackfriday deal with 80% off so it could well be genuine. It is exactly an 80% discount so looking good. :thumb:


Yeah I saw that which gave me some hope

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BillyT (Jun 22, 2008)

Anyone fancy getting me one for Christmas.


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

BillyT said:


> Anyone fancy getting me one for Christmas.


I know Hermes ship to NI if you have any English friends family to send it to first then get them to post it


----------



## dankellys (Oct 18, 2016)

Just ordered one through PayPal, lets see if it turns up! 


Tapatalk!


----------



## Dixy (Oct 11, 2016)

Oh well give it a shot, 10% off, £26 delivered plus cash back.
Paid with PayPal. Also 6.6% Quidco cash back?
Thanks to OP.


----------



## lemansblue92 (Aug 6, 2015)

Huge thanks to the OP!

not holding my breath on receiving it but ether way it's through PayPal plus I need a pressure washer as my c110 died on the weekend (bought in August 2015) rang nilfisk as it's a 2 year warranty I think and they asked me to email pics of the unit and serial number to them. on their options keypad you can be put through to your local repair store (mine was a hoover repair place) so it May get fixed but they was funny with me not still having the receipt however the serial number shown it was made in Feb 2015 so clearly within the 2 year warranty but this would do nicely if they get sent. thanks again op!


----------



## tightlines (Jul 16, 2011)

Just seen the link and says £104 now and sold out for delivery, think they have got on to it


----------



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

Not available anymore. But if the offer is genuine, it's a steal!


----------



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

Many thanks to Joey, ordered one last night through credit card.


----------



## Dixy (Oct 11, 2016)

If this does turn up, can anyone recommend a snow foam lance for this? Thanks.


----------



## lemansblue92 (Aug 6, 2015)

I ordered last night through paypal but accidentally asked for it to be delivered to my home rather than work, so i sent a message asking them to change my delivery address expecting a reply saying its an error and they are out of stock etc but this morning they sent a reply saying its been done:

Good morning 

Thank you for taking the time to contact us here at Worldstores.

I can confirm that the delivery address on your order has been amended to,
********* 
*********
********
******
******

I am very sorry but we are unable to amend billing address' once they have been submitted this is due to data protection reasons.

Apologies for this.
I hope you have a lovley day.

Kind Regards,
Carlie
Worldstores customer service team


So looks like its on the way, fingers crossed, another email from Nilfisk today regarding my c110 that died at the weekend saying:
Due to the shipping costs involved, parts and labour we would deem it uneconomical to attempt to repair your machine.
The quickest way we can resolve this issue, instead of returning the machine for an inspection and repair, please print off this email, remove the serial plate sticker from the machine and stick it to the printout. 
Along with this paperwork I will need an address, where I can send a replacement machine.

so looks like I'll have 2 nilfisks on the way

:thumb:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I don't think they can't change the address once you have ordered. If they send an item to an address other than the one confirmed on your PayPal they are open to being scammed. 

I took the chance and ordered one too. 

It was next day delivery, so I'd expect people will get a dispatch email or cancellation soon enough. Nobody yet?


----------



## owen86 (Jan 2, 2009)

Ordered! Lets see what happens!


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

Dixy said:


> If this does turn up, can anyone recommend a snow foam lance for this? Thanks.


i have 2 autobrite lances and they work fine if you keep then clean after every use by giving them a thorough rinse


----------



## Mugen (Sep 10, 2016)

It looks like pressure washer only without hose handgun, nozzle etc. Cancelled.


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

Mugen said:


> It looks like pressure washer only without hose handgun, nozzle etc. Cancelled.


look at the list in the description it tells you what it comes with even has a dvd/cd rom


----------



## uberbmw (Jan 31, 2006)

Hi,

Due to a pricing error on our website, we regret to inform you that we have had to cancel your order of the Nilfisk C120 6-6 PCA Pressure Washer on order reference WSxxxxxxx A mistake was made while we were updating the price on some of our products and regretfully we cannot fulfil your order at the price that you have paid. We would like to assure you that steps have been taken to make sure this does not happen again.

A full refund for this product will be processed over the next 24 hours. Once the refund has been processed, it may take up to 5 working days to clear into your account depending on your card issuers clearing procedures. If you ordered anything else at the same time, they will not have been cancelled so let us know if you need to make any other changes to your order by contacting us here, please do not reply to this email.

We apologise sincerely for the inconvenience and obvious disappointment that this mistake may have caused you.

Kind regards


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

LewisChadwick7 said:


> look at the list in the description it tells you what it comes with even has a dvd/cd rom


The word "only" has been added today. It didn't say that last night. It still lists all the additional parts.

I see other people are now getting emails cancelling the order due to a pricing error. Maybe one or two will have slipped out, but unlikely.

I've just got the email. It's from a do not replay email address too. I guess they are trying to avoid argument with people.


----------



## Mugen (Sep 10, 2016)

LewisChadwick7 said:


> look at the list in the description it tells you what it comes with even has a dvd/cd rom


Or maybe not...


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

Kerr said:


> The word "only" has been added today. It didn't say that last night. It still lists all the additional parts.
> 
> I see other people are now getting emails cancelling the order due to a pricing error. Maybe one or two will have slipped out, but unlikely.
> 
> I've just got the email. It's from a do not replay email address too. I guess they are trying to avoid argument with people.


crafty  i'll check my emails now see if i've had one...


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

Mugen said:


> Or maybe not...


when i ordered it last night it had the full list of contents what you'd expect to receive for the full price


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

LewisChadwick7 said:


> when i ordered it last night it had the full list of contents what you'd expect to receive for the full price


I believe the word only was there last night and it was also on their other models. I compared it to other retailers to see if they said the same. That is why folk were confused.

But mine are not coming anyway.


----------



## Mugen (Sep 10, 2016)

LewisChadwick7 said:


> when i ordered it last night it had the full list of contents what you'd expect to receive for the full price


Thats why I've bought it, but probably it was too good to be true.
Anyway, big thank you OP for heads up.


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

shine247 said:


> I believe the word only was there last night and it was also on their other models. I compared it to other retailers to see if they said the same. That is why folk were confused.
> 
> But mine are not coming anyway.





Mugen said:


> Thats why I've bought it, but probably it was too good to be true.
> Anyway, big thank you OP for heads up.


lets be honest i dont think many expected to get it through but at least we'll get the money back haha


----------



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

Just got the "sorry" email too!


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

The only way to get an item when it has been priced wrong is to stay quiet. 

The issue is every mistake gets posted around the internet and loads of orders are made. It stands out a mile.

A few little orders might be lucky if they don't click. 100s of orders and they know something is wrong.


----------



## lemansblue92 (Aug 6, 2015)

just the the email myself, Huge thanks anyway to the OP nevermind :thumb:


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

Ah, bumholes! 

Sorry for false excitement folks, guess the old adage about too good to be true....


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

JoeyJoeJo said:


> Ah, bumholes!
> 
> Sorry for false excitement folks, guess the old adage about too good to be true....


It's no bother, always worth a punt at that price

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## lemansblue92 (Aug 6, 2015)

JoeyJoeJo said:


> Ah, bumholes!
> 
> Sorry for false excitement folks, guess the old adage about too good to be true....


don't be daft mate worth a try:thumb:


----------



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

JoeyJoeJo said:


> Ah, bumholes!
> 
> Sorry for false excitement folks, guess the old adage about too good to be true....


No problems, it was worth a punt!


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

JoeyJoeJo said:


> Ah, bumholes!
> 
> Sorry for false excitement folks, guess the old adage about too good to be true....


No problem at all, blame it on hduk if anything :lol:


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

Was worth a punt.
I was one of the lucky ones last time getting a full box of 48 rolls of 3m blue masking tape for under £15.....normally about £3 per roll


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

bigalc said:


> Was worth a punt.
> I was one of the lucky ones last time getting a full box of 48 rolls of 3m blue masking tape for under £15.....normally about £3 per roll


Must have kept it quiet.


----------



## Dixy (Oct 11, 2016)

Damn! Just got in from picking wife up from hospital and found the e mail. As others have said, worth a punt.
When I worked in a department store many moons ago, our local paper wrongly advertised a TV, they put the decimal point in the wrong place. 
As it was advertised, we were obliged to sell 1 at that price.
It went to the 1st one in the queue.
I wonder if any one got one?


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

The only company that has honoured a mistake with me was John Lewis. 

They priced all their Radley handbags at something like £17.60. Some are as expensive as £250 each. 

The people who tried to order as many as they could were told to go take a run and jump. Obviously they knew they weren't genuine customers.

People who ordered a few items were cut back to one or two. Those who had ordered one or two had their orders honoured. John Lewis did phone everyone and made them aware that there was a pricing error and this was a gesture of goodwill. 

Such was the demand they sold out. They still made factory orders to Radley to complete the goodwill orders. 

It's customer care and service like that which makes it easier to spend more money at John Lewis.


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

shine247 said:


> Must have kept it quiet.


Nope, it was posted on a similar thread to this and i jumped on board.
So it is worth posting offers you see so others can make their mind up if it's worth a punt or not. :thumb:

I was laughing at the picture by the way.


----------



## uberbmw (Jan 31, 2006)

It was posted on HotUKDeals so everyone and their mothers probably put in orders lol


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

I should have known something was amiss when we didn't get an immediate confirmation of the order from pp.
Ah well, just have to find him something else instead.


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

For the disappointed, this popped up on HDUK:

http://www.hotukdeals.com/deals/titan-1-4kw-pressure-washer-34-99-was-49-99-screwfix-c-c-2555549

Different brand and not quite as low at £34.99 but all my local branches have stock at least! lol


----------



## mobileman (Aug 10, 2008)

mobileman said:


> flipping heck just ordered a c110 last night from nilfisk outlet at double the price !


Update ended one faulty , sent it back and second was faulty no more Nilfisk for me 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

